# brown discharge day 13



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hello girls hope you can help  

i had fet on the 22nd aug and im day 13 of 2ww however when i went to  the loo 

this afternoon there was some brown discharge im getting worried incase af  

is on the way anyone else had this problem im due to test in the morning


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi can't really answer youre question as i have never had this but then i havnt had a positive either because its brown in colour it sounds like old blood to me or hopefully implantation bleeding but i dont know for sure only going on what ive read from other posts just wanted to wish you loads and loads of good luck and send you millons of       for tomorrow ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you love jo xxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Fudgeyfu

Do you normally have browny discharge before your af arrives?
I do thats why I'm asking.  But if you dont I would guess that it could possibly be and implantation bleed  
Fingers crossed for  
    

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi FudgeyFu,

I had FET on 22nd also.  I had brownish discharge on Thursday/Friday and got a BFP this morning. This also happened on my first IVF cycle.  I am assuming that both times this was implantation spotting.

Wishing  you the best of luck for tomorrow.

Lisa
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi lisa thanks for your reply yesterdy  

however i tested this morning and it was a bfn  

when i rung the clinic this afternoon the nurse asked if i have had any bleeding i sad yes some brown discharge yesterday

now she wants me to wait till thursday and do another test

so now im building my hopes up again   but i thought day13 is to late to implant what is the latest day youve had discharge

anyway welldone on your bfp

                                                im called lisa toox


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for your message.

On my first cycle and this one I had discharge on day 9/10 after ET. (13dpo effectively). Unfortunately I had a m/c at 5 and half  
weeks.  Hoping things go better this time around.

Both times I was naughty and  tested early and got a BFP.

I know what you are going through. On my second cycle, also a FET, I got a BFN on test day and was told to test again two days later. I have to say I felt quite annoyed that I had to prolong the anguish knowing that it was most likely to be negative again.  However it suppose it is possible that implantation happened later and the clinics need to cover all eventualities.  I'm sure  I have seen this happen to someone recently on the forums.

I wish you luck with your next test.  Whatever happens, don't give up hope, however hard it is. 

Take Care
Lisa
xx


----------

